# Inshore Slam results



## BBshot (Oct 2, 2007)

Do to unfortunate circumstances i was not able to fish the tournament this year and i was looking forward to it soooo much. So how about some final results. Come on guys stop delaying...:letsparty


----------



## BBshot (Oct 2, 2007)

knock knock... who's there? Iam... Iam who? Sorry, I don't know who you are.


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

I must have wasted $325 ......nothin in the paper either. i guess tothe PNJ this wasnt a sporting event? 60 some odd teams? No post from OUTCAST either????? Typical. Ill think harder next year


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *neckred? (5/18/2008)*I must have wasted $325 ......nothin in the paper either. i guess tothe PNJ this wasnt a sporting event? 60 some odd teams? No post from OUTCAST either????? Typical. Ill think harder next year






Was there not a weigh-in you could have gone to??


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

When was the last time you weighed in a fish and was allowed to hang out ...where ever you parked your boat , long enough to enjoy the weigh in and results....ya go home and wait for the published results...not


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *neckred? (5/18/2008)*When was the last time you weighed in a fish and was allowed to hang out ...where ever you parked your boat , long enough to enjoy the weigh in and results....ya go home and wait for the published results...not




last weekend.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

last weekend.[/quote]

I second that! Also, have you ever thought about putting your boat on the trailor and then driving to the wiegh-in? Thats what most people do. 

Brant Peacher
Tackle Rep


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

that is what most of us did.


----------



## BBshot (Oct 2, 2007)

sure as long as you wiegh your fish first... i have a feeling it was not the best of fishing days for most....


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt">2008 Outcast Inshore Slam<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt">Final Results<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt">Aggregate <o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">1. Chris?s Boat-14.6<SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> <o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">2. Reel Job-13.65<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">3. George?s Marine Electronics-12.5<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt">Redfish<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">1. Team Weaver-7.35<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">2. George?s Marine Electronics-6.90<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">3. Team Kelly?s Tack-6.85<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt">Speckled Trout<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">1. Go Fish-6.45<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">2. Chris?s Boat-5.50<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">3. Rotten Banana-4.70<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt">Flounder<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">1. Bland?s Boat-4.0<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">2. Chris?s Boat-3.40<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">3. Reel Job-3.25<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt">Lady Angler<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 238.5pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Theresa Horton-Split Shot-8.10 Aggregate<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 238.5pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 24pt">Junior Angler<o></o></U><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 238.5pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Brosnan O?Daniel<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 238.5pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Angler Management-6.45<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; tab-stops: 238.5pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt">Aggregate<o></o>


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry for the delay. I had a very busy schedule today and after we worked for approx. 4 hours breaking everything down last night I did not feel like coming back to the store and posting the results. I am sorry that next day posting wasn't good enough. I hope everyone had a great time and thank you for entering. I will hope to see you next year.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

To all who made the tournament :bowdown AND to all who made it on the board :clap AND to the crew that worked there tails off to put it on :usaflag:toast:bowdown:clap:letsdrink:grouphug

*<U>THANK YOU OUTCAST, AND BLAZER BAY..........</U>*

PS To the thieves that tried to ruin all of this,I hope that you rot inHELL:Flipbird:blownaway:looser


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a hoss of a trout! Did the winner of the aggregate division take the boat?


----------



## fishinchick (May 15, 2008)

> *PaleRed (5/19/2008)*That is a hoss of a trout! Did the winner of the aggregate division take the boat?


no they had to wait 3 to 4 weeks for blazer to build one.


----------



## BBshot (Oct 2, 2007)

Correct me if i am wrong but i thought only one prize was awarded per boat. So i went back and read the rules (Prizes: one prize per boat per division) Liked it better the way i originally thought it was.


----------



## Pathfinder (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks Tommy, great tournament and next day is OK!


----------

